# The best way to increase your income



## UBERPROcolorado (Jul 16, 2017)

I see lots of posts in this forum suggesting drivers do this and that to get back at Uber and the riders, for what they feel are unfair practices and or treatment.

Has anyone thought about what might HELP Uber be more profitable, thus making more income for the drivers?

A few days ago I picked up a rider on a longer trip.

The rider started a conversation about what he had read in Uberpeople. He said he was horrified by some of the statements and actions of the drivers. He went on to say that he quit using Uber for two months based on a fear of what a driver might do. The rider explained that he was forced to use Uber on this trip as the cab cost was just way way to expensive and that the Lyft drivers were just as evil in their posts.

During the ride I listened to him quote post after post of really unprofessional statements and things that drivers have done to get back at riders. There was little I could say as I read this forum and see the same posts he saw.

Toward the end of the trip I apologized for what he had read and assured him that not all drivers agree with or participate in this type of behaviour. At the end of the trip he thanked me and gave a nice cash tip. Hopefully he will come back to Uber.

If drivers want to increase their income, Uber must sustain and grow their market share. Drivers should be involved in growing Uber's market share, not try to destroy it.

If drivers want a better income they need to STOP:

VILIFYING UBER AND THIER RIDERS!!!!

POSTING EVIL STATEMENTS AND THREATS!!!!

ACTING AS THOUGH THE WORLD OWES THEM A LIVING WITHOUT ANY EFFORT TO EARN IT!!!!

ACTING LIKE CHILDREN!!!!

ANYONE WITH A BRAIN CAN FIGURE OUT THAT THE STATEMENTS MADE BY MANY IN THIS FORUM WILL DO NOTHING MORE THAN HURT RIDERSHIP AND REDUCE PROFITS FOR US ALL.

GROW UP FOLKS.....IF YOU DON'T LIKE UBER THEN FIND A NEW LINE OF WORK...

Thank you. AND NO I DO NOT WORK FOR UBER CORP.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

Your rant has some very good points. One thing I disagree with is that drivers' lots will improve if we help Uber gain profitability. For 2 reasons:

1. Ubers goal is to replace us with SDCs. Profits or not, 80%+ of drivers will be gone as soon as Uber can manage it. We may manage to stay on the platform, but rides will dry up even worse than they are now. So will the money.

2. Uber's behavior is 100% corporate America. Helping the mother company NEVER got better pay or real improvements for any of the base workers at McDonald's, Disney, Chevron, Wal-Mart, Johnson & Johnson, Coca Cola, Microsoft, etc etc.

As far as posting too much negative, I agree. Ideally complaints should be accompanied by constructive ideas or suggestions. But it is what it is.


----------



## UBERPROcolorado (Jul 16, 2017)

Mista T said:


> Your rant has some very good points. One thing I disagree with is that drivers' lots will improve if we help Uber gain profitability. For 2 reasons:
> 
> 1. Ubers goal is to replace us with SDCs. Profits or not, 80%+ of drivers will be gone as soon as Uber can manage it. We may manage to stay on the platform, but rides will dry up even worse than they are now. So will the money.
> 
> ...


I agree. The chance that Uber will grow their market share but not share the wealth is cerainly a posibility. But it is also possble that the growth in market share will increase our volume. Less down time, more trips, more income.

As for SDC's....there are so many hurdles left to overcome. Contrary to some optimistic estimates, we are still a decade away from seeing a volume of SDC's on the road. I have a good friend that has been working for a company that is in the forefront of this technology. He has made it clear that by 2020 we will have a very small contingent of such vehicles in a very limited number of states. There are several challenges that they have not, as of now, been able to resolve.

Bottom line is that we still have plenty of time and opportunity to make our business more stable and profitable. Either way, we should keep our behaviour professional and strive for excellence and stop the Uber/Rider bashing.

Thank you and drive safe.


----------



## himynameis (Feb 9, 2016)

Making money with uber was always dream now it's time to wake up


----------



## UBERPROcolorado (Jul 16, 2017)

himynameis said:


> Making money with uber was always dream now it's time to wake up


I was making money when I first started. Using real math. BUT over the past 3 months my net has dropped by 22%. Add gas prices that are .30 cent higher and I can only afford to work very specific hours.

That is why we need to help Uber gain market share.....not loose it.

Drive Safe


----------



## himynameis (Feb 9, 2016)

I'm not helping nobody. who cares about uber. They will be out of business in 3 years. It's all a joke


----------



## UBERPROcolorado (Jul 16, 2017)

himynameis said:


> I'm not helping nobody. who cares about uber. They will be out of business in 3 years. It's all a joke


With a 32 billion war chest, Uber is going nowhere.

And this is the mentality that makes it harder on the true professionals to keep the market share. Uber's big mistake is hiring riders with your attitude. By the way.....your sentence should read

"I am not going to help anyone".

Drive Safe


----------



## himynameis (Feb 9, 2016)

Lol good luck. you're going to need it.


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

UBERPROcolorado said:


> Has anyone thought about what might HELP Uber be more profitable, thus making more income for the drivers?


It doesn't work like that.

1. We aren't employees.
2. We aren't given any equity in the company.
3. They are quite open about wanting to replace us with driverless vehicles.
4. They see drivers as a dime a dozen.
5. 98% will not be doing this for over a year.

In my opinion Uber and Lyft should be happy I'm not going around spreading negative PR about things like the low rates, upfront pricing and taking over 40% of the fare and the ratings and false report fiasco. If I wanted to be a jerk and were really upset I'd be contacting the media and the government about these things and trying to cause trouble. I'm not. They should be happy about that.


----------



## CvilleUber (Aug 29, 2016)

UBERPROcolorado said:


> If drivers want a better income they need to STOP:
> 
> VILIFYING UBER AND THIER RIDERS!!!!
> 
> ...


I'd like to address these points...

1. You just vilified Uber drivers - There's probably a better way of getting your points across
2. Going onto a forum, essentially yelling at everyone is even more child-like
3. Calling people stupid they way you did, only lowers readers' perception of your intelligence.
4. Telling people to grow up and find a new line work? I thought you wanted us to be smarter and nicer?

Uber doesn't care about us - they are going to replace us. There are hundreds of new drivers replacing old drivers who quit every day. Plenty of people (myself included) are grabbing peanuts while we can. If passengers are still using Uber, despite what they read or experiences they had - I'm not sure what else we can do to actually make it worse? Uber is the cheapest, and has the largest amount of drivers - Uber doesn't need more riders, they have the market cornered.


----------



## UBERPROcolorado (Jul 16, 2017)

CvilleUber said:


> I'd like to address these points...
> 
> 1. You just vilified Uber drivers - There's probably a better way of getting your points across
> 2. Going onto a forum, essentially yelling at everyone is even more child-like
> ...


You are correct. I am VILIFYING the drivers that post derogatory statements and threats that pertain to riders. It is unimaginable that a driver would attack the people that pay his/her bills. If anything, drivers should be thanking riders for using Uber.

You are correct. I am yelling very loudly. I am tired of listening to riders complain about the conduct of drivers, the postings made by drivers and the threats made by drivers. Absolutely ridiculous.

The behavior of some drivers and their postings in this forum are stupid and very unprofessional. Not to mention a massive violation of the Partner Agreement.

You are correct. My use of the term "grow up" was not productive. My post was made shortly after we printed hundreds of unprofessional posts and reviewed them, one at a time. In was upset.

There were over 200 posts threatening riders, over 130 posts related to destroying and/or throwing away items left in drivers vehicals and all most all of the posts violate Uber's Partner Agreement. And we looked at just a minute number of the total posts. We have thousands left to review.

Between the time that I posted my rant and now, additional information has come to light and others have become involved. It is clear that there is no reason to address the issue further in this forum, as it has just gone to far.

Drive Safe.


----------



## Aerodrifting (Aug 13, 2017)

I will just point out one thing and we will see that you are either blind or stupid:

"ACTING AS THOUGH THE WORLD OWES THEM A LIVING WITHOUT ANY EFFORT TO EARN IT!!!!"

A hard working ant in most markets makes minimum wage or less driving base fare, I don't see how you can spend more effort than that. As you can see more effort in this Uber scam does not translate to better pay, So what else you want drivers to do? 

Reading your idiotic comments gives me a headache. Your IQ can't be over 80.


----------



## UBERPROcolorado (Jul 16, 2017)

Aerodrifting said:


> I will just point out one thing and we will see that you are either blind or stupid:
> 
> "ACTING AS THOUGH THE WORLD OWES THEM A LIVING WITHOUT ANY EFFORT TO EARN IT!!!!"
> 
> ...


It took me a month to figure out how to make Uber profitable.

First it is NOT a full time gig no matter how hard your try. It is a great partime, however.

Second, you must have customer service skills and use them. The real profit comes in the tip.

That's it. All there is to it.

Driver's posts, the subject of the original post, are hurting Uber. Not to mention many of the posts violate state laws and Uber's Contract with it's driver's. That has been confirmed. I am confused. If you hate your job and hate Uber, why not do what normal people do and find a different job.....instead of trying to ruin it for the good drivers?

And on another note....riders are finding posts that relate to their trips on this forum. They are reporting them to Uber in record numbers. Uber can now unmask and match posts to the real names of drivers. Think about it!

Drive Safe.


----------



## Aerodrifting (Aug 13, 2017)

UBERPROcolorado said:


> It took me a month to figure out how to make Uber profitable.
> 
> First it is NOT a full time gig no matter how hard your try. It is a great partime, however.
> 
> ...


What you are saying and actually doing is contradicting yourself.

You want drivers to increase Uber's income. How do you think we are going to achieve that? The answer is obvious, We have to do exactly what Uber wants us to do. Accept all the pings Uber give us, Including all those long pick ups in the hood or suburb etc, Take all the pool ride, Chase the surge to kill the surge, Then take all the base fare pings and minimum fare trips where Uber takes over 50% of the cut.

According to you, Who wants drivers to make Uber more money, We have to do everything I just mentioned above. So we are making Uber more money by doing all the things experienced drivers tend to avoid, In the end Uber did end up with more money, But what about us drivers? Doing exactly what Uber wants leaves us with less than minimum wage or no money at all.

Back to you where we will see the contradiction: You said "It took me a month to figure out how to make Uber profitable." In order to make Uber profitable, You HAVE to play the game. You have to do at least one of the followings: Drive surge, Cherry pick, Avoid cheap neighborhood, Avoid areas where people do not tip, Play the surge game, Avoid rush hour 3-4 mile rides etc. Uber does NOT want you to do any of the above and what you are doing is hurting Uber. So here we are, You want us to be good ants and doing everything Uber wants while yourself play the game to make a profit. See the hypocrisy now?

PS.
With in-app tipping (which usually has a delay to show tips), You can not pressure customer into giving tips by providing great service etc. Cheap people are not going to tip no matter how amazing your customer service skill is. A pick up in a bad neighborhood means zero tip, period.


----------



## sidemouse (Apr 2, 2017)

Oh I have plenty of ideas but I've also worked for corporations long enough I don't even waste my time. They either do nothing, they might say thank you and do nothing... Or they do something but it comes out all wrong... Or they do it and they do it right, and take the credit for the idea. That's what always happens, every time.

So here's an idea you can have and do anything you want with it and it will increase your income:
1. Quit, and find a regular job.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

UBERPROcolorado said:


> The rider explained that he was forced to use Uber on this trip as the cab cost was just way way to expensive.


That's like saying "I was forced to eat McDonald's dollar menu because Outback Steakhouse is just way way too expensive."

Next time tell the cheap pr*ck to walk. Been in this business for over 18 years now. Trust me, I know what it takes to make a living in the fare for hire industry.


----------



## UBERPROcolorado (Jul 16, 2017)

Aerodrifting said:


> What you are saying and actually doing is contradicting yourself.
> 
> You want drivers to increase Uber's income. How do you think we are going to achieve that? The answer is obvious, We have to do exactly what Uber wants us to do. Accept all the pings Uber give us, Including all those long pick ups in the hood or suburb etc, Take all the pool ride, Chase the surge to kill the surge, Then take all the base fare pings and minimum fare trips where Uber takes over 50% of the cut.
> 
> ...


Good morning,

The minimum wage issue does not make sense based on my numbers. I could see mimum wage if a driver is pulling full time hours, maybe. Even off surge and boost, add in the tips and the net is still at or more than $20 hour.

I don't play the games you mention. I drive on and off surge and boost, take all trips provided and don' waste time trying to conjure up ways to skirt the system.

As for tips. I guess my experience is that tips come when you give quality service, friendly service and go beyond when the opportunity knocks. Examples:

Pick up rider headed to a show. We drive 6 min and rider realizes he forgot the tickets. I turned around, took him back home and waited for him to find the tickets. Then off to the show. The down time cost me a few bucks but the $20 tip more than made up for it.

Getting out of the car.......is huge. Open your door for the ladies, make sure your water is ice cold, ask if they need to stop for anything and be kind/sincere/helpful. Load and unload luggage is also huge. The rider is so impressed the tip will often be more than the fare.

If drivers stop worry about what Uber is doing and create your own program within the rules of Uber, the money is great and the job is fun.

The big thing you are missing and the point to all of this is ....... many of The things said and threatened in this forum are in unprofessional, damaging to RIDERSHIP, creating problems for the good drivers, are illegal and violate Uber's Contract with the drivers. And from what I have heard, Uber is not going to allow it to continue.

Drive Safe


----------



## Aerodrifting (Aug 13, 2017)

UBERPROcolorado said:


> Good morning,
> 
> The minimum wage issue does not make sense based on my numbers. I could see mimum wage if a driver is pulling full time hours, maybe. Even off surge and boost, add in the tips and the net is still at or more than $20 hour.
> 
> ...


Looks like I found another account working for Uber, lol

Numbers do not lie, People have done study and drivers in most markets are making minimum wage. Those drivers are hard working ants, They are not those "conjure up ways to skirt the system", Their number does not match up with yours. I wonder who is lying about the number here?

Your example sure sound legit, And people who do not drive for Uber / just started driving for Uber might actually believe that fairy tale. True stories are usually you can wait for someone at their mid-stop for over 20 minutes and they won't tip you a single dollar at the end of the ride. This has happened to me multiple times already, Once a Vietnamese kid trying to cash his paycheck, Once a white girl trying to print out something, Another time a black lady doing a "quick stop" at grocery. For ants driving UberX, Most of the riders are bottom of the barrel, Ungrateful entitled cheap ****s who don't tip no matter what you do.

"Getting out of the car.......is huge. Open your door for the ladies, make sure your water is ice cold, ask if they need to stop for anything and be kind/sincere/helpful. Load and unload luggage is also huge. The rider is so impressed the tip will often be more than the fare."

Again those ignorant words tell me you do NOT drive. You are sitting in a comfortable office just pulling crap out of your ass. People who actually drive will tell you most of the time either situation wouldn't allow you to get out of the car, Or it's not the best idea to do so. We are transportation service at 1/3 cab price, We are not offering Limo service and we don't have a fridge in a daily car to keep "water ice cold". I have loaded and unloaded luggage for ladies with their perfectly healthy male companion watching on the side and zero tip after the trip.

Oh btw, 99.9% pax do not ask for water, Just like how you normally wouldn't eat anything given by strangers. Of those who asked, They are usually entitled rude bastards who put their feet on your dashboard and won't tip you afterwards.

Look man, I don't know whether you are just one lying bastard because this is your job or you truly believe everything you said, But the reality for a regular Uber ant is pretty far from whatever you pulled out of your ass. Get an Uber driver account, Go out there and drive at least 100 hours in different areas before you post here again please.


----------



## R James (Apr 25, 2017)

I suspect the drivers on this forum are a tiny percent of all drivers, and in general are probably those who like/need to vent, whine, complain, etc. Driving uber is what it is. It's a pretty tough gig if it is your main job and counting on it as a long term profession is nuts. It's better as a 2nd job or something to get you through school, etc.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

UBERPROcolorado said:


> As for tips. I guess my experience is that tips come when you give quality service, friendly service and go beyond when the opportunity knocks.


I have given thousands of rides, all on X. My Uber rating has been 4.9+ for months. Quality service is normal for me, been in the service industry for 28 years.

Last night I gave 26 Uber rides. I got zero cash tips and one in app tip. Unfortunately I have discovered that this is par for the course. (By comparison, I also did 11 Lyft rides and got 5 tips)

Uber has conditioned pax to not bother with the tip. If I was in a college town it would be worse!

I'm not *****ing about lack of tips I am simply pointing out that your experience driving Select and XL in your city is far from the normal X drivers experiences.


----------



## UBERPROcolorado (Jul 16, 2017)

Aerodrifting said:


> Looks like I found another account working for Uber, lol
> 
> Numbers do not lie, People have done study and drivers in most markets are making minimum wage. Those drivers are hard working ants, They are not those "conjure up ways to skirt the system", Their number does not match up with yours. I wonder who is lying about the number here?
> 
> ...


I have driven for a year and have over 4000 trips.

As for your opinions, they are interesting but not relevant. The only thing that is relevant at this point relates to the posts in this forum. Specifically those posts that defame or threaten riders. These posts are hurtng the good drivers and Uber. Please do not think for a moment that your ID in this forum is anonymous. I hope the crap stops before anymore drivers get outed.

Drive Safe


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

He might be real....

Denver is one of the better paying markets...


----------



## Rickshaw (Jun 30, 2017)

Aerodrifting said:


> Looks like I found another account working for Uber, lol
> 
> Numbers do not lie, People have done study and drivers in most markets are making minimum wage. Those drivers are hard working ants, They are not those "conjure up ways to skirt the system", Their number does not match up with yours. I wonder who is lying about the number here?
> 
> ...


Very good response to OP's idiotic and hypocritic post.


----------



## fermatamew (Mar 9, 2017)

I'm a new driver and have read many, many threads in this forum. I've leaned a lot, but I've also been appalled by some of the attitudes and statements by drivers about pax. I appreciate the OP's rant and agree that trashing Uber and pax in the ways he described is only hurting Uber drivers by contributing to the damaging of Uber's brand. It's not so much that we should all help Uber make more money, but we should indeed help boost the brand by demonstrating professional behavior not only on the road but on the internet as well. My day job involves brand reputation in an industry that suffered greatly during the financial crisis. I can tell you first-hand that it can take YEARS to recover from brand damage, and Uber has its hands full in the post-Travis era. Let's not make it any harder for the new CEO. If we've chosen to drive for Uber, we have a responsibility to ourselves and our passengers (and each other) to encourage riders to choose Uber over their other available options.


----------



## Aerodrifting (Aug 13, 2017)

fermatamew said:


> I'm a new driver and have read many, many threads in this forum. I've leaned a lot, but I've also been appalled by some of the attitudes and statements by drivers about pax. I appreciate the OP's rant and agree that trashing Uber and pax in the ways he described is only hurting Uber drivers by contributing to the damaging of Uber's brand. It's not so much that we should all help Uber make more money, but we should indeed help boost the brand by demonstrating professional behavior not only on the road but on the internet as well. My day job involves brand reputation in an industry that suffered greatly during the financial crisis. I can tell you first-hand that it can take YEARS to recover from brand damage, and Uber has its hands full in the post-Travis era. Let's not make it any harder for the new CEO. If we've chosen to drive for Uber, we have a responsibility to ourselves and our passengers (and each other) to encourage riders to choose Uber over their other available options.


You are either a moron or just another shill acct paid by Uber. 
When most drivers realized Uber lied to them about wage and they were either making less than minimum wage or losing money, Their riders are ungrateful entitled rude bastards who don't tip, People either quit (Like 90%) or become bitter like the rest. This is a capitalist society, Spare me the BS and let money do the talk. Most people drive for Uber because they need the money, They have bills to pay. 
If Uber wants to fix the damage, Increase the pay first. Regardless what Uber calls its drivers, One undeniable truth is that those drivers WORK for Uber and MAKE Uber money. If someone work for you, You pay them, That's how most business runs and that's how a capitalist society works. If workers are doing work but not getting compensated, They are slaves, That's what most Uber drivers are closer to right now. You are asking this and that from drivers but not paying them, How the **** you are going to achieve that?


----------



## fermatamew (Mar 9, 2017)

Aerodrifting said:


> You are either a moron or just another shill acct paid by Uber.
> When most drivers realized Uber lied to them about wage and they were either making less than minimum wage or losing money, Their riders are ungrateful entitled rude bastards who don't tip, People either quit (Like 90%) or become bitter like the rest. This is a capitalist society, Spare me the BS and let money do the talk. Most people drive for Uber because they need the money, They have bills to pay.
> If Uber wants to fix the damage, Increase the pay first. Regardless what Uber calls its drivers, One undeniable truth is that those drivers WORK for Uber and MAKE Uber money. If someone work for you, You pay them, That's how most business runs and that's how a capitalist society works. If workers are doing work but not getting compensated, They are slaves, That's what most Uber drivers are closer to right now. You are asking this and that from drivers but not paying them, How the &%[email protected]!* you are going to achieve that?


This is EXACTLY what I'm talking about. I'm not a moron and I don't work for Uber, but I happen to know what damage to a company's brand can do to the bottom line and to people who work for the company. Yes, I know we don't work for Uber in the technical sense, but we ABSOLUTELY represent Uber to the general public, and we earn money because people choose to do business with Uber. Any actions we take reflect on Uber, and if you think it's more productive for you to trash Uber than work to represent them well, then you're the moron.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

fermatamew said:


> I'm a new driver and have read many, many threads in this forum. I've leaned a lot, but I've also been appalled by some of the attitudes and statements by drivers about pax. I appreciate the OP's rant and agree that trashing Uber and pax in the ways he described is only hurting Uber drivers by contributing to the damaging of Uber's brand. It's not so much that we should all help Uber make more money, but we should indeed help boost the brand by demonstrating professional behavior not only on the road but on the internet as well. My day job involves brand reputation in an industry that suffered greatly during the financial crisis. I can tell you first-hand that it can take YEARS to recover from brand damage, and Uber has its hands full in the post-Travis era. Let's not make it any harder for the new CEO. If we've chosen to drive for Uber, we have a responsibility to ourselves and our passengers (and each other) to encourage riders to choose Uber over their other available options.


Your post has some good points but you clearly are not someone who has driven 3+ months for U/L. While I agree that negative posts are not helpful, they certainly don't hurt a company that supports a culture of rape, lies, manipulation, theft, etc. Uber's problem is UBER. Saying that drivers should promote a crap company is like saying McDonald's workers should tell the world how great McDonald's is, or that Walmart workers should pass out the Walmart koolaid even though their manager just forced them to work an overtime shift off the books.

Uber has made numerous conscious decisions to get to where they are today. They thought they were being slick and that everyone in the world is stupid. Now that arrogance and ignorance is coming back to haunt them, month after month. They chose to attempt to be the low cost leader in this new field, and you can't blame the MILLIONS of people who have at one point driven for Uber and called BS. They aren't all speaking out on this forum, but their actions of quitting speaks volumes. Millions of times over. The few voices here are irrelevant in the big picture.

On a side note... sometimes a bad reputation is DESERVED. Exxon, BP, Union Carbide, Phillip Morris, Goldman Sachs, Wells Fargo, Walmart ... They are NOT good corporate citizens, no matter how much feel good crap they put out. And Uber is right there with them.


----------



## UBERPROcolorado (Jul 16, 2017)

Aerodrifting said:


> You are either a moron or just another shill acct paid by Uber.
> When most drivers realized Uber lied to them about wage and they were either making less than minimum wage or losing money, Their riders are ungrateful entitled rude bastards who don't tip, People either quit (Like 90%) or become bitter like the rest. This is a capitalist society, Spare me the BS and let money do the talk. Most people drive for Uber because they need the money, They have bills to pay.
> If Uber wants to fix the damage, Increase the pay first. Regardless what Uber calls its drivers, One undeniable truth is that those drivers WORK for Uber and MAKE Uber money. If someone work for you, You pay them, That's how most business runs and that's how a capitalist society works. If workers are doing work but not getting compensated, They are slaves, That's what most Uber drivers are closer to right now. You are asking this and that from drivers but not paying them, How the &%[email protected]!* you are going to achieve that?


This is the attitude that must be quelled. Simply because someone disagrees with your bad attitude toward the company you work for, does not mean they are morons or uber staff. Not every driver lacks the ability to make the uber venture profitable.

I agree that Uber needs to clean up the way they do business. And good drivers that work to help Uber recover and prosper will be rewarded. We already see it happening now.

Once Uber flushes out the drivers that are sabatosing the goal, success will prevail.

Drive safe


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

UBERPROcolorado said:


> And good drivers that work to help Uber recover and prosper will be rewarded.


No they won't. At best, they will be able to keep their jobs. There is no reward.

The rest I agree with.


----------



## UBERPROcolorado (Jul 16, 2017)

fermatamew said:


> This is EXACTLY what I'm talking about. I'm not a moron and I don't work for Uber, but I happen to know what damage to a company's brand can do to the bottom line and to people who work for the company. Yes, I know we don't work for Uber in the technical sense, but we ABSOLUTELY represent Uber to the general public, and we earn money because people choose to do business with Uber. Any actions we take reflect on Uber, and if you think it's more productive for you to trash Uber than work to represent them well, then you're the moron.


The problem here is that technology allows bad drivers to attack and vilify Uber and the rides that make our income, in cognito. That is coming to an end. Slowly names are being attached to these accounts, allowing Uber to see who is saying what. If the bad drivers are eliminated, the good drivers will have a better chance of success.

ANYONE that can ID an account to a name is encouraged to report the account, the true name of the account holder and a link to thier posts, to a green light location. Be sure the posts reported are either illegal and or a violation of our partner agreement.

We have created so many of our own accounts that it will be impossible for the forum to shut us out.

Drive Safe


----------



## Aerodrifting (Aug 13, 2017)

UBERPROcolorado said:


> I agree that Uber needs to clean up the way they do business. And good drivers that work to help Uber recover and prosper will be rewarded. We already see it happening now.
> 
> Once Uber flushes out the drivers that are sabatosing the goal, success will prevail.


Good drivers that takes every ping and does everything Uber tell them to have already quited and moved on, Because they do not make money in slave labor. I guess in a way of speaking, They did get rewarded, For realizing what Uber truly is and moved on with their life to something better. Yes, We all have seen it happening, That's the large percentage of drivers quitting Uber within a few months. Real numbers do NOT lie, Unlike the shill accts posting $30/40 per hour earning here on the forum.



UBERPROcolorado said:


> The problem here is that technology allows bad drivers to attack and vilify Uber and the rides that make our income, in cognito. That is coming to an end. Slowly names are being attached to these accounts, allowing Uber to see who is saying what. If the bad drivers are eliminated, the good drivers will have a better chance of success.
> 
> ANYONE that can ID an account to a name is encouraged to report the account, the true name of the account holder and a link to thier posts, to a green light location. Be sure the posts reported are either illegal and or a violation of our partner agreement.


Again, Uber's problem is Uber, It's the accumulation of their amoral decisions coming back to haunt them, I guess you can call it Karma. Having a few drivers venting on a forum with a small community (Comparing to the total number of riders and drivers) does NOT hurt Uber in anyway. Those drivers are complaining about real issues that drivers are facing, Not making up BS stories like shill's $30 per hour. If the company were smart, They would listen to their workers and try to make changes.

You sir, Essentially is like any authoritarian dictators, Who can not tolerate different voices and refuse to correct yourself when you are wrong, Instead you decided to shut out all different opinions and put those behind bars. I have seen idiotic, I have seen ignorance, I have seen hypocrisy on this forum, But on you I see real evil.

Oh btw, Deactivating complaining drivers won't do shit, They can still post on this forum and you just gave them a better story.


----------



## Buddywannarideagain (Jun 29, 2017)

UBERPROcolorado said:


> I see lots of posts in this forum suggesting drivers do this and that to get back at Uber and the riders, for what they feel are unfair practices and or treatment.
> 
> Has anyone thought about what might HELP Uber be more profitable, thus making more income for the drivers?
> 
> ...


I disagree. The more customers that know how badly drivers have been treated, the better.


----------



## MercDuke (Nov 18, 2017)

Alright, back on the SUBJECT OF INCREASING INCOME, HOW ABOUT WAYS TO REDUCE COSTS?
I put my car in park a lot, try not to stand on my brakes, as hot brakes warp your rotors. Of course I only do this when I come to a stop at a fresh red light.


----------



## pomegranite112 (May 14, 2017)

UBERPROcolorado said:


> I see lots of posts in this forum suggesting drivers do this and that to get back at Uber and the riders, for what they feel are unfair practices and or treatment.
> 
> Has anyone thought about what might HELP Uber be more profitable, thus making more income for the drivers?
> 
> ...


No.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

UBERPROcolorado said:


> I am tired of listening to riders complain about the conduct of drivers, the postings made by drivers and the threats made by drivers. Absolutely ridiculous.
> .


I am tired of the conduct of riders. It's absolutely ridiculous.
I'm glad to hear they realize we're complaining. Maybe they'll realize the stupid things they do.



UBERPROcolorado said:


> And on another note....riders are finding posts that relate to their trips on this forum. They are reporting them to Uber in record numbers. Uber can now unmask and match posts to the real names of drivers. Think about it!


LOL. record numbers?

First, the rider has to have done something really stupid to suspect that their driver might want to tell the story online.

Second, do you realize the odds of them finding the story of their trip? 
Record numbers HAHAHAHAHAHA

You need to change your username to UBERColorado. You aint no pro.


----------



## UberUber81 (Jul 21, 2016)

Hey OP.
Get bent.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

UBERPROcolorado said:


> With a 32 billion war chest, Uber is going nowhere.
> 
> And this is the mentality that makes it harder on the true professionals to keep the market share. Uber's big mistake is hiring riders with your attitude. By the way.....your sentence should read
> 
> ...


I agree. Uber is not going away. This forum is full of complainers and trolls but I think many of them don't actually drive. I feel bad for the original Uber drivers who did make very good money in the early years but those glory days are long gone and are never coming back. Reality can be a tough teacher.



MercDuke said:


> Alright, back on the SUBJECT OF INCREASING INCOME, HOW ABOUT WAYS TO REDUCE COSTS?
> I put my car in park a lot, try not to stand on my brakes, as hot brakes warp your rotors. Of course I only do this when I come to a stop at a fresh red light.


Real Uber drivers don't need brakes!!


----------



## jlong105 (Sep 15, 2017)

I like customers who get the whiny drivers in the past. They reciprocate my niceness and usually tip better.

Thanks to all the drivers setting low expectation, I find it easy to fly.


----------



## Ezridax (Aug 3, 2017)

It’s funny you lecture the drivers. Do you lecture the pax? I’m sure you’ll say not all pax are shitty but here you are yelling on a forum for us to grow up and blah blah blah. 

If pax come on here and only read the posts of threats to pax rather than getting a real picture of the drivers (aka that we are humans that are being treated like shit by Uber/Lyft and sometimes pax on top of that!), that’s on them.

I couldn’t care less if Uber loses pax because of bad drivers. If Uber wants to change it’s image, it will start with Uber, not the drivers.


----------



## RaleighNick (Feb 18, 2017)

I really don't get the cheerleaders. Uber doesn't care about you, they never will. Sorry you were duped. Glad you can make some good money doing this. 
People here don't like being walked all over by entitled pax. And I don't blame them. 
Being a cheerleader for the brand is just about the saddest thing I can think of.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

RaleighNick said:


> I really don't get the cheerleaders. Uber doesn't care about you, they never will. Sorry you were duped. Glad you can make some good money doing this.
> People here don't like being walked all over by entitled pax. And I don't blame them.
> Being a cheerleader for the brand is just about the saddest thing I can think of.


If you want someone to care about you go see your friends and family. Caring is not Uber's place or responsibility. Accept the reality of your situation and make changes if you don't like where you are.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

Ezridax said:


> If Uber wants to change it's image, it will start with Uber, not the drivers.


My thoughts exactly.

Some reputations are well deserved.

I have proof of Uber cheating me out of money I legitimately earned, I feel no pity for a company that values the dollar over human life. If they want to track me down and fire me for speaking out, so be it.

There was a protest by drivers at LAX on Sunday, made the local news, an Uber rep even commented on camera. I wonder if each of those drivers were fired for "damaging the brand". No? I will take my chances speaking up on a relatively anonymous forum.


----------



## RaleighNick (Feb 18, 2017)

goneubering said:


> If you want someone to care about you go see your friends and family. Caring is not Uber's place or responsibility. Accept the reality of your situation and make changes if you don't like where you are.


Is this an add on to my post or a response to it? I'm confused.


----------



## Grahamcracker (Nov 2, 2016)

Mista T said:


> 2. Uber's behavior is 100% corporate America. Helping the mother company NEVER got better pay or real improvements for any of the base workers at McDonald's, Disney, Chevron, Wal-Mart, Johnson & Johnson, Coca Cola, Microsoft, etc etc.


I couldn't agree with this more. When it comes to driver's, all Uber can see is expendable cost. If driver's start doing better, they will figure out a way to give themselves a raise.

Sorry OP, I know your intentions are on the bright side but just look at all Uber has done. Driver's can only do soo much to help Uber's image.

When I read news article after news article about some mess Uber got their self into, I came to a point that when you make your bed, you should lay in it. I don't believe in bail outs, free 2nd chances or bankruptcy. I believe if you do the crime, you do the time. It's time for Uber to do the time.

Dam, I am old sitting here reciting old metaphors. Lol


----------



## james725 (Sep 14, 2017)

Who gives a flying **** if they increase their market share if they keep raising booking fees and lowering our pay


----------



## KenLV (Jun 23, 2017)

If Uber wants to be profitable, they shouldn't have cut rates by 66%.


----------



## RaleighNick (Feb 18, 2017)

james725 said:


> Who gives a flying &%[email protected]!* if they increase their market share if they keep raising booking fees and lowering our pay


Exactly this.
In the past 40 years companies that have increased market share have seen less and less of the profit share go to labor.
Higher increases in productivity do not mean more money for workers either. This is the reality. Don't be a cheerleader for a company that's essentially stealing from you (though, that would be most companies these days). 
The only reason I care about Uber's reputation is because I'm tired of explaining to pax, who have been "told by all the other drivers" that Lyft is so much better to work for. It's not. It's the same, and worse in some ways. 
When I worked at a restaurant I had care for the reputation of the restaurant. This isn't the same thing. Uber/Lyft rep could go in the toilet for all I care.


----------



## I_Like_Spam (May 10, 2015)

UBERPROcolorado said:


> That is why we need to help Uber gain market share.....not loose it.
> 
> Drive Safe


Even if Uber's market share went to zero, you would still have your car, and the passengers will still need a ride.

If Uber isn't getting the two parties- buyers and sellers- together, someone else will.

Uber is completely and totally expendable in the occasion.

Its possible that you might have a short term blip downward if Uber lost market share or even went belly up. But long term, or medium term, absolutely not.

It is good to bust Uber's chops if you think they can improve- just like its good to put the squeeze on any middle man.



KenLV said:


> If Uber wants to be profitable, they shouldn't have cut rates by 66%.


They cut the amount paid to drivers by 66%, the fare cut for passengers wasn't as much.


----------



## PVP (Aug 23, 2016)

touberornottouber said:


> It doesn't work like that.
> 
> 1. We aren't employees.
> 2. We aren't given any equity in the company.
> ...


Agree 100%. Some people post that if you don't like Uber than stop using them and shut up, but if you are invested in it and had your rates cut 3 times without your consent. You have a reason to be mad. This company is getting worse and worse every day for the driver. They don't care about their drivers and 180 days of change is a joke. If they want drivers to help them grow the company they should offer some sort of equity in the company or good enough incentive to do it. Instead, they are trying to produce self-driving cars asap to get rid of us drivers. That is upsetting. they offered a good paying gig and now they are trying to take it away. Lowering fares. Upfront Pricing. Finding all kind of ways of milking the driver. It used to be good. Now I feel like I hope it goes bankrupt. Both Uber and Lyft. Because of their relationship with the drivers. They just don't care, Why should we?


----------



## Joey Bagofdonuts (May 13, 2015)

Pretty easy answer - charge more per ride. less than a dollar and 30% of that to UBER is ridiculous. So Suggestion: charge the rider 1.50 a mile and take 20% - OR - make surge pricing become available more often even, maybe when the demand is smaller.



UBERPROcolorado said:


> I see lots of posts in this forum suggesting drivers do this and that to get back at Uber and the riders, for what they feel are unfair practices and or treatment.
> 
> Has anyone thought about what might HELP Uber be more profitable, thus making more income for the drivers?
> 
> ...


People complain, its the way it is. But i have to admit, I started again driving for UBER and the L company, and you drive an awful lot hour after hour and look at your earnings and your at say 60 dollars, it feels like you worked alot , but then you take the hours and your at about 18 an hour average. Driving alone makes you tired, and pissed off because of all the morons on a road. Go to a town you are not familiar with and drive slow so you dont miss a turn and some Alpha Hotel will be on your butt, that what makes this job hard. if UBER and L would add maybe 35 to 50 cents more per mile, it may be better to handle the jerks on the road, especially when in a town for drop off where you've never been.


----------



## nayeem (Jun 22, 2017)

bullshit post


----------



## jgiun1 (Oct 16, 2017)

I knew they were scum bags when they raised the booking fee right before they added tipping earlier this summer.


----------



## Joey Bagofdonuts (May 13, 2015)

maybe more will quit - more fares for me


----------



## Asificarewhatyoudontthink (Jul 6, 2017)

UBERPROcolorado said:


> I was making money when I first started. Using real math. BUT over the past 3 months my net has dropped by 22%. Add gas prices that are .30 cent higher and I can only afford to work very specific hours.
> 
> That is why we need to help Uber gain market share.....not loose it.
> 
> Drive Safe


First, you are dreaming if you expect uber to increase rider pay.
Examples of why you are wrong can be found in every dirty trick Uber has ever used to put one over on the drivers like intentionally over saturating markets with drivers to Upfront Pricing which 100% was only ever about increasing prices on passenger rides while continuing to pay substandard wages for the job without shouldering any of the vehicle operation expense.

Second, 0.30 ride in per gallon price of fuel is only 0.015 (less than 2 cents) per mile. If that is a make or break for anyone this is the wrong business to be in.


----------



## Trebor (Apr 22, 2015)

UBERPROcolorado said:


> I see lots of posts in this forum suggesting drivers do this and that to get back at Uber and the riders, for what they feel are unfair practices and or treatment.
> 
> Has anyone thought about what might HELP Uber be more profitable, thus making more income for the drivers?
> 
> ...


Or Uber can simply raise the rates?


----------



## Joey Bagofdonuts (May 13, 2015)

well, theres an app called JUNO - and there is also quick check (I think thats the name) JUNO is another rideshare and quickcheck is an app where you have times you wait for grocery lists from buyers, you shop and bring them the groceries. My wife makes 18/hour doing that.


----------



## jgiun1 (Oct 16, 2017)

Joey Bagofdonuts said:


> maybe more will quit - more fares for me


I'll give you my rides... Just make sure you enjoy the 50-75% Uber take on every fare


----------



## Tihstae (Jan 31, 2017)

UBERPROcolorado said:


> ...By the way.....your sentence should read
> 
> "I am not going to help anyone"...
> 
> Drive Safe





UBERPROcolorado said:


> ... That is why we need to help Uber gain market share.....not loose it. ...


Since you are being a grammar Nazi, that should be lose and not loose. Change in your pocket is loose change. You can lose loose change, or market share, but you can't loose it.

And as far as your thread goes. Sheesh, really? Uber treats "Partners" like dirt. Uber lies to us, loses our information to hackers and hides that fact, cuts what they pay us while giving themselves a raise through "Up Front Pricing", and we are supposed to help them become profitable while we lose (not loose) money. Uber the company is corrupt and you suggesting we should help them at it is ridiculous in my not so humble opinion.

And yes, since I said "Nazi", Godwins Law states that you win this argument. And I probably have a few grammatical and spelling errors here because I have never read a grammar rant that did not contain grammatical errors. It is sort of a law similar to Godwin's.


----------



## YukonDew (Oct 18, 2017)

I have to wonder how many here are really drivers. Rideshare is what it is, you will not get rich. But you will be able to earn enough to generate a meaningful second stream of income. Those of you that feel that you are entitled to more and state your dislike for Uber/Lift are the last people that deserve to earn more. No one here is forced to drive rideshare. If you hate it, or find it not worth your while, then quit and do something that meets your standards. It’s that simple.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

YukonDew said:


> I have to wonder how many here are really drivers. Rideshare is what it is, you will not get rich. But you will be able to earn enough to generate a meaningful second stream of income. Those of you that feel that you are entitled to more and state your dislike for Uber/Lift are the last people that deserve to earn more. No one here is forced to drive rideshare. If you hate it, or find it not worth your while, then quit and do something that meets your standards. It's that simple.


Trolls don't like simple. They want to keep stirring up outrage.


----------



## Bad Breath (Oct 2, 2017)




----------



## PVP (Aug 23, 2016)

Joey Bagofdonuts said:


> maybe more will quit - more fares for me


More for you? enjoy $2 fares. you can have them all. Especially the ones that are 20-30 minutes away.


----------



## KMANDERSON (Jul 19, 2015)

UBERPROcolorado said:


> I see lots of posts in this forum suggesting drivers do this and that to get back at Uber and the riders, for what they feel are unfair practices and or treatment.
> 
> Has anyone thought about what might HELP Uber be more profitable, thus making more income for the drivers?
> 
> ...


----------



## Brian G. (Jul 5, 2016)

UBERPROcolorado said:


> I see lots of posts in this forum suggesting drivers do this and that to get back at Uber and the riders, for what they feel are unfair practices and or treatment.
> 
> Has anyone thought about what might HELP Uber be more profitable, thus making more income for the drivers?
> 
> ...


I just read a few things on your rant but it's funny this pax caved in again and took the cheapest ride to his destination. He doesn't deserve 5 star treatment or even 3 haha from us. Get in a random car and get your discounted ride vs a cab.


----------



## freddieman (Oct 24, 2016)

UBERPROcolorado said:


> I see lots of posts in this forum suggesting drivers do this and that to get back at Uber and the riders, for what they feel are unfair practices and or treatment.
> 
> Has anyone thought about what might HELP Uber be more profitable, thus making more income for the drivers?
> 
> ...


What were the quoted unprofessional statements? Maybe we can debate. We need to get specifics.


----------



## Squirming Like A Toad (Apr 7, 2016)

Good for the OP! Posters should be careful about what they post here, even if it is just trash talk and fantasy.

As I see it, when a rider gets into my van they are trusting me and no one who has put trust in me has gotten screwed, ever, in any area. It's a matter of personal honor. Likewise I live by the Golden Rule and treat riders exactly the way I want to be treated when I ride, and when riding I treat the driver the way I want to be treated as a driver. This should be easy.

Now when I read posts about drivers cheating riders, abandoning riders, even sexually exploiting riders, someone reads that and gets into my vehicle, how do they know I didn't write that? Some of it is disgraceful. Beyond the impression the passengers get, police and public officials may be reading this too. I usually get very respectful treatment from police, doormen and others who could potentially make my life difficult and I appreciate that, but if they see this and get the idea that we're a bunch of scumbags, that could change, and it will not be pleasant for any drivers.

Please consider this when posting here, that the way we are treated will be at least partially dependent on how we present ourselves, and if a good image saves you from even one unpleasant ride, it's worth it.


----------



## Rat (Mar 6, 2016)

UBERPROcolorado said:


> I see lots of posts in this forum suggesting drivers do this and that to get back at Uber and the riders, for what they feel are unfair practices and or treatment.
> 
> Has anyone thought about what might HELP Uber be more profitable, thus making more income for the drivers?
> 
> ...


Actually, I think every statement you made was a lie.



UBERPROcolorado said:


> This is the attitude that must be quelled. Simply because someone disagrees with your bad attitude toward the company you work for, does not mean they are morons or uber staff. Not every driver lacks the ability to make the uber venture profitable.
> 
> I agree that Uber needs to clean up the way they do business. And good drivers that work to help Uber recover and prosper will be rewarded. We already see it happening now.
> 
> ...


The drivers aren't Uber's problem. Uber is Uber's problem. Claiming that "good" drivers are being rewarded is just a lie


----------



## MsKK (Aug 28, 2017)

UBERPROcolorado said:


> I see lots of posts in this forum suggesting drivers do this and that to get back at Uber and the riders, for what they feel are unfair practices and or treatment.
> 
> Has anyone thought about what might HELP Uber be more profitable, thus making more income for the drivers?
> 
> ...


Unmess


R James said:


> I suspect the drivers on this forum are a tiny percent of all drivers, and in general are probably those who like/need to vent, whine, complain, etc. Driving uber is what it is. It's a pretty tough gig if it is your main job and counting on it as a long term profession is nuts. It's better as a 2nd job or something to get you through school, etc.


Unless Lyft wasn't available in your area its bs, they had another option LYFT. In a nutshell he or she wasn't that terrified by what theyve read on this forum for their safety, because if they truly were terrified, they would've used Uber at all again. Drama Queens


----------



## Dontmakemepullauonyou (Oct 13, 2015)

UBERPROcolorado said:


> I see lots of posts in this forum suggesting drivers do this and that to get back at Uber and the riders, for what they feel are unfair practices and or treatment.
> 
> Has anyone thought about what might HELP Uber be more profitable, thus making more income for the drivers?
> 
> ...


I stopped reading after this: "The rider explained that he was forced to use Uber on this trip as the cab cost was just way way too expensive".

Get a real job! That's my advice to increasing your income.


----------



## Grand Master B (Jun 5, 2017)

UBERPROcolorado said:


> I see lots of posts in this forum suggesting drivers do this and that to get back at Uber and the riders, for what they feel are unfair practices and or treatment.
> 
> Has anyone thought about what might HELP Uber be more profitable, thus making more income for the drivers?
> 
> ...


Brought to you by Uber.


----------



## upyouruber (Jul 24, 2017)

UBERPROcolorado said:


> I see lots of posts in this forum suggesting drivers do this and that to get back at Uber and the riders, for what they feel are unfair practices and or treatment.
> 
> Has anyone thought about what might HELP Uber be more profitable, thus making more income for the drivers?
> 
> ...


I disagree with your analysis. Seems to me your rider may have "smartened up" after being educated on UP. Any rider with half a brain can determine that behaving themselves, respecting the driver and their vehicle along with tipping,
results in an issue-free trip.
Do I gripe here about forgettable PAXs? Of course I do and if riders become aware of how certain actions on their behalf are negatively viewed resulting in them changing their attitudes, mission accomplished. Then every driver will benefit. Regretably, every rider does NOT read this forum!



Dontmakemepullauonyou said:


> I stopped reading after this: "The rider explained that he was forced to use Uber on this trip as the cab cost was just way way too expensive".
> 
> Get a real job! That's my advice to increasing your income.


Exactly. Pathetic attempt to insult one's intelligence. LOL "forced" to use Uber. Really? Just admit your a cheap $#@& and probably never tipped before resulting I will guess in your sub 4.6 rating! Oh well, at least he is a changed man now and the OP got a "nice cash tip."
On behalf of all UP members, UBERPROColorado, you are very welcome!


----------



## KenLV (Jun 23, 2017)

UBERPROcolorado said:


> he quit using Uber for two months based on a *fear of what a driver might do*. The rider explained that he was forced to use Uber on this trip as the *cab cost was just way way to expensive* and that the Lyft drivers were just as evil in their posts.


Shorter: "I'm scared to death of Uber drivers, but I need to save a few bucks. So, meh. ¯\_(ツ)_/¯"

This leads me to believe either the rider is full of spit or the OP is. Though I guess that it could be both. 

Also, if you're going to correct other people's spelling/grammar, make sure yours is correct:

*"way [too] expensive" *


----------



## d0n (Oct 16, 2016)

Aww, they keep dropping clients?

Poor Uber.












































NOT!


----------



## DeplorableDonald (Feb 16, 2017)

UBERPROcolorado said:


> And good drivers that work to help Uber recover and prosper *will be rewarded. We already see it happening now.*


They must have good weed in CO.

Happening now? How? You mean like the 180 Days of Change bullshit? The *one* thing they did that actually helped me make more money, 6 DF, they promptly took away. Here are one of the 180 Days of Change bullshit meetings the GM of our market, when asked about the reduction of DFs from 6 to 2, told us that D.C. would keep 6. Less that 24 hours later we got told they were reducing DF from 6 to 2. The GM either is incompetent, ignorant or a blatant liar. I choose the latter.

Uber's doing everything it can to screw drivers and make it harder to make decent money. Boost (1.1X is NOT an incentive) and Quest are designed to do one thing: suppress surge. Surge is the only way to make significant money of Uber. Don't know about Broncos games, but they've been screwing with Surge at Redskins games.

Speaking of Surge, you've read about their trial balloon in NC regarding Surge? Charge rider normal Surge, give us a few dollars instead of the multiplier for the entire trip.

Uber has no problem making ITSELF more money with their thievery known as Upfront Pricing scheme.

No offense but you're hopelessly naive if you think that if Uber prospers they will share anything with the drivers. I hoped things might improve under Dara but he's as hostile towards drivers at TK was.

Getting back to the title: you want a way to make more money? Longway™ whenever possible. If there are two routes that have similar ETA, take the longer route every time. We make the most money for distance. It also chips away at Uber's Upfront Pricing scheme.


----------



## UberIsAllFubared (Feb 24, 2016)

UBERPROcolorado said:


> I see lots of posts in this forum suggesting drivers do this and that to get back at Uber and the riders, for what they feel are unfair practices and or treatment.
> 
> Has anyone thought about what might HELP Uber be more profitable, thus making more income for the drivers?
> 
> ...


He hated uber drivers so much... until they were cheaper than a cab. PRICELESS. You and your pax can go love yourself. So its ok for your pax that most drivers (not me as I will only drive at surge) make less than $6 an hour after expenses? LMAO my rating is higher than 4.94 and I don't give water, gum or anything, and when pax ask me, I let them know I only drive at surge prices. I tell them flat out I won't drive for pennies... but I know how to do it, and my pax love me.


----------



## freddieman (Oct 24, 2016)

UBERPROcolorado said:


> I see lots of posts in this forum suggesting drivers do this and that to get back at Uber and the riders, for what they feel are unfair practices and or treatment.
> 
> Has anyone thought about what might HELP Uber be more profitable, thus making more income for the drivers?
> 
> ...


Hey, if u don't like the complaints on this board than quit reading it! No I do not work for uber people.net


----------



## the ferryman (Jun 7, 2016)

Don't make money, BE money!


----------



## roadman (Nov 14, 2016)

Another uber shill post. As if I am not helping uber enough already they take half my pay and I do 99% the work.


----------



## Fubernuber (Jan 15, 2017)

UBERPROcolorado said:


> I see lots of posts in this forum suggesting drivers do this and that to get back at Uber and the riders, for what they feel are unfair practices and or treatment.
> 
> Has anyone thought about what might HELP Uber be more profitable, thus making more income for the drivers?
> 
> ...


I found a bernie-hillary supporter who thinks the b.l.m. protests inequality. 
Did it ever cross your little mind that uber is actually evil? Their investors fund the evil. Their drivers are the pawns and the chessboard swallowed up checker cabs that afforded every man a quality of life unseen sinse?



UBERPROcolorado said:


> I agree. The chance that Uber will grow their market share but not share the wealth is cerainly a posibility. But it is also possble that the growth in market share will increase our volume. Less down time, more trips, more income.
> 
> As for SDC's....there are so many hurdles left to overcome. Contrary to some optimistic estimates, we are still a decade away from seeing a volume of SDC's on the road. I have a good friend that has been working for a company that is in the forefront of this technology. He has made it clear that by 2020 we will have a very small contingent of such vehicles in a very limited number of states. There are several challenges that they have not, as of now, been able to resolve.
> 
> ...


Wow you people are brainwashed. You didnt get the memo did you? Uber thinks you are not qualified to work as a burger flipper. Most of you are not. Some of you that are bright are definitely too young and too stupid to feel ubers lube up your ass and their investors whip on uber. They are not with you. They are not interested in you living or surving.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

Fubernuber said:


> Their drivers are the pawns and the chessboard swallowed up checker cabs that afforded every man a quality of life unseen sinse?
> 
> Wow you people are brainwashed. You didnt get the memo did you? Uber thinks you are not qualified to work as a burger flipper. Most of you are not. Some of you that are bright are definitely too young and too stupid to feel ubers lube up your ass and their investors whip on uber. They are not with you. They are not interested in you living or surving.


Uber did not cause the collapse of Checker.


----------



## Fubernuber (Jan 15, 2017)

goneubering said:


> Uber did not cause the collapse of Checker.


Right they caused billions of dollars in medallion losses and millions or people to lose their quality of life. Nobody gained from uber but millions of people have lost their life savings and well paying careers. Where did all this wealth go? Any guesses? Right to the top. Rich companies / investors creating more filthy rich people, ceos and top brass while we the people have to change our life styles and work ethics.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

Fubernuber said:


> Right they caused billions of dollars in medallion losses and millions or people to lose their quality of life. Nobody gained from uber but millions of people have lost their life savings and well paying careers. Where did all this wealth go? Any guesses? Right to the top. Rich companies / investors creating more filthy rich people, ceos and top brass while we the people have to change our life styles and work ethics.


Are you talking about the ancient Checker company that built boxy cars?


----------



## Tihstae (Jan 31, 2017)

goneubering said:


> Are you talking about the ancient Checker company that built boxy cars?


Still one of the best looking cars ever built.


----------



## hulksmash (Apr 26, 2016)

UBERPROcolorado said:


> Good morning,
> 
> The minimum wage issue does not make sense based on my numbers. I could see mimum wage if a driver is pulling full time hours, maybe. Even off surge and boost, add in the tips and the net is still at or more than $20 hour.
> 
> ...


As a 2 year driver I can tell you that Uber's interests rarely align with the drivers. For them to make the most money every ping just be serviced, regardless of how unprofitable it is for the driver. If I did everything they wanted they would be happy but I wouldn't make as much. That means picking up pool riders in my XL/Select vehicle and picking up riders out 15 min away even if it only nets me $3. That would mean blindly going wherever the rides go, even if I have to deadhead an hour back and only make $40 for 2 hrs driving before expenses. Or that means going to a heavily saturated boost area when instead I go to a place where there are fewer drivers with potential for better surge. Or how about taking a 1.4x ride 15 minutes before bar close, that takes me an hour away, rather than waiting a few minutes to grab that 3x surge which can net me more $ for fewer miles.

You absolutely have to play the surge game, and avoid areas where rides tend to be short. I don't think you should be shady, but absolutely you must be smart about when and where you drive. You must know when to log on and off, when to accept or decline a ride, what surge levels to accept or decline, when to use destination filter, when it makes sense to do base rides, and factor in market conditions. Uber ants don't do any of that, they just blindly take anything that comes their way.


----------



## Lawjack (Nov 21, 2017)

UBERPROcolorado said:


> I see lots of posts in this forum suggesting drivers do this and that to get back at Uber and the riders, for what they feel are unfair practices and or treatment.
> 
> Has anyone thought about what might HELP Uber be more profitable, thus making more income for the drivers?
> 
> ...


Dude your optimism and trust in the corporate society is juvenal. Uber is going to look out for uber. You sir, are expendable. So, you can live your days patting uber on the back for using you, but don't try influencing others to do so.


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

Uber has 8x the Rides in L.A. that Lyft does. That would be a HUGE _market share._ They also have raced to the bottom with some of the lowest Fares in the country @ .72 cents a mile and .10 cents a minute. Trust this, drivers do not make money in Los Angeles. Just like OP's passenger that was afraid of taking Uber after reading some of the cray cray on UP, but still took Uber because 'Taxis were too expensive' - Passengers care about one thing in the end....cheapest fare.

Also, if you think what you read on here now is bad...couple of years ago there were some guys talking about touching their passed out passengers, etc. Of course UP deleted those threads and banned the members. But, it has cleaned up quite a bit.

Be safe!


----------



## pegasimotors (Apr 13, 2017)

stockholm syndrome?


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

UBERPROcolorado said:


> I have driven for a year and have over 4000 trips.
> 
> As for your opinions, they are interesting but not relevant. The only thing that is relevant at this point relates to the posts in this forum. Specifically those posts that defame or threaten riders. These posts are hurtng the good drivers and Uber. Please do not think for a moment that your ID in this forum is anonymous. I hope the crap stops before anymore drivers get outed.
> 
> Drive Safe


What about Aerodrifting post makes you say that? Was there something in it that was illegal or threatening? They challenged your thinking. Why the threat about 'anonymous' and who are you that you know that?


----------



## uber-xxx (Oct 25, 2017)

OP is so dumb, and probably the driver that says “thanks for choosing uber!” After every ride. 

What do we owe our employer who literally tries to steal from its workers every step of the way? Base rate in los angeles is already one of the worst in the country despite it being ubers biggest US market, but they still feel the need to block surge, offer pitiful boosts (1.5x when the dodgers were playing the world series, LOL) and offer pings with a lower and incorrect surge.


----------



## Uber Driver JDH (Nov 29, 2017)

UBERPROcolorado said:


> I see lots of posts in this forum suggesting drivers do this and that to get back at Uber and the riders, for what they feel are unfair practices and or treatment.
> 
> Has anyone thought about what might HELP Uber be more profitable, thus making more income for the drivers?
> 
> ...


I agree.


UBERPROcolorado said:


> I see lots of posts in this forum suggesting drivers do this and that to get back at Uber and the riders, for what they feel are unfair practices and or treatment.
> 
> Has anyone thought about what might HELP Uber be more profitable, thus making more income for the drivers?
> 
> ...


I agree I've worked for Uber in Birmingham since it first came to Birmingham and I've not had near the issues some of the other drivers have had. People use Uber to get away from the cranky cab drivers. Yes will have a few bad apples but we have to keep a positive attitude. For example I drive late at night so I can't get mad If someone throws up in my car which hasn't happened. I choose to drive hours people will be drinking. So drive during the day. I'm not being mean just do your schedule around the people you wanna pick up.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

Uber Driver JDH said:


> just do your schedule around the people you wanna pick up.


Ah, if only it were that easy.

I like your post except for that last line.

I make $25/hr running drunks around and $7.50/hr during the day. Sure you can "make your own hours" but can you really?


----------



## WonderLeeWoman (Oct 6, 2017)

$5 Base fare paid directly to drivers. $5 cancellation pd directly to drivers. Raise time on trip pay. Riders to end trip as drivers do with Tip & rating screen pop up . So simple. If you want nice vehicles, professionalism & positive attitude toward Uber Brand than show respectable pay to drivers and watch the driver/rider and corporate experience skyrocket. Simple

$20 an hour is very rare & only seen at certain times in certain areas and certainly driving the Intoxicated. More money in waitressing, bar tending and delivering pizza.


----------



## Mido toyota (Nov 1, 2015)

UBERPROcolorado said:


> I see lots of posts in this forum suggesting drivers do this and that to get back at Uber and the riders, for what they feel are unfair practices and or treatment.
> 
> Has anyone thought about what might HELP Uber be more profitable, thus making more income for the drivers?
> 
> ...


Shut up shell



UBERPROcolorado said:


> With a 32 billion war chest, Uber is going nowhere.
> 
> And this is the mentality that makes it harder on the true professionals to keep the market share. Uber's big mistake is hiring riders with your attitude. By the way.....your sentence should read
> 
> ...


Helping uber get more market share!!!!?, why is their any incentives, is their any bonuses?, what's in it for me?, the more uber got bigger, the more we got screwed and lied on and rates decreasing, screw these corporations, I wish they fail sooner not later,


----------



## SurgeWarrior (Jun 18, 2016)

UBERPROcolorado said:


> With a 32 billion war chest, Uber is going nowhere.
> 
> And this is the mentality that makes it harder on the true professionals to keep the market share. Uber's big mistake is hiring riders with your attitude. By the way.....your sentence should read
> 
> ...


How things have changed in only 3 days after you posted this...yes, they are going somewhere..its called civil court, criminal court and congressional hearings. My prediction..they will be crippled by fines and regulations moving forward. So sad


----------



## WonderLeeWoman (Oct 6, 2017)

We are the heart of their monopoly!


----------



## Mikedamirault (Jun 22, 2016)

I think Uber caused all this mess themselves, they caused their drivers to be (rightfully) disgruntled, disgruntled drivers are naturally going to complain, act out and game the system, wether this means taking it out on Uber, the pax or both

Uber has slowly taken more and more money out of the drivers pockets (fares) leaving drivers with barely anything

Uber should be making tons in revenue, they already take 40~60%+ of the fare on top of all the extra booking fees they charge, there are a ton more contract drivers than there are employees (and whose to say these employees aren’t contract drivers themselves?), and that doesn’t even count for the times they screw drivers out of (usually small sums of) money hoping the drivers don’t notice or react, pay the employees a fair wage and they should still have loads of profit, how could they possibly be in the hole?

At the same time they are spending tons of money on replacing us with SDCs, funding flying cars and other pipe dreams, and on top of all that, paying for court fees, fines and settlements every time they get in legal hot water (which happens constantly)

So there’s the problem right there, they are taking money out of driver’s pockets to help fund ventures that are being used to replace said drivers, so if they didn’t work so hard on getting rid of and stealing from us, they may actually make a pretty healthy profit


----------



## RangerBella (Nov 29, 2017)

UBERPROcolorado said:


> I see lots of posts in this forum suggesting drivers do this and that to get back at Uber and the riders, for what they feel are unfair practices and or treatment.
> 
> Has anyone thought about what might HELP Uber be more profitable, thus making more income for the drivers?
> 
> ...


I think I speak for all "real" Uber drivers when I ask...........When are you gonna share some of that good s**t you're smoking?


----------



## roadman (Nov 14, 2016)

I can see this thread went nowhere. Nice try shill.


----------



## UberxGTA (Dec 1, 2015)

UBERPROcolorado said:


> With a 32 billion war chest, Uber is going nowhere.
> 
> And this is the mentality that makes it harder on the true professionals to keep the market share. Uber's big mistake is hiring riders with your attitude. By the way.....your sentence should read
> 
> ...


There is no way Uber has $32billion. What are you smoking? They have maybe $8billion with a potential +$1 billion with Softbank's investment IF it closes. How long do you think that will last as their losses increase per quarter?
Where will Uber be when Apple enters the market with their $250 billion cash? In the dustbin that's where.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

UberxGTA said:


> There is no way Uber has $32billion. What are you smoking? They have maybe $8billion with a potential +$1 billion with Softbank's investment IF it closes. How long do you think that will last as their losses increase per quarter?
> Where will Uber be when Apple enters the market with their $250 billion cash? In the dustbin that's where.


Apple??

https://www.autocar.co.uk/car-news/...r-project-killed-lack-direction-say-employees

Apple driverless car project killed by lack of direction, say employees


----------



## Misaelz28 (Aug 29, 2016)

fermatamew said:


> I'm a new driver and have read many, many threads in this forum. I've leaned a lot, but I've also been appalled by some of the attitudes and statements by drivers about pax. I appreciate the OP's rant and agree that trashing Uber and pax in the ways he described is only hurting Uber drivers by contributing to the damaging of Uber's brand. It's not so much that we should all help Uber make more money, but we should indeed help boost the brand by demonstrating professional behavior not only on the road but on the internet as well. My day job involves brand reputation in an industry that suffered greatly during the financial crisis. I can tell you first-hand that it can take YEARS to recover from brand damage, and Uber has its hands full in the post-Travis era. Let's not make it any harder for the new CEO. If we've chosen to drive for Uber, we have a responsibility to ourselves and our passengers (and each other) to encourage riders to choose Uber over their other available options.


I always tell my pax how Uber steal from us, and hand them a Lyft referral ride card


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

This isn't strictly for increasing your income, it's for decreasing your expenses...


----------



## Michael1230nj (Jun 23, 2017)

It has to be Duck he's just trying to twist the knife again.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

Lots of hate in this thread. It sounds like Uber has not been good for you but this talk about Uber going under is just wishful thinking.


----------



## Michael1230nj (Jun 23, 2017)

The only thing we will receive by expanding Ridership is Rate Reduction. Uber is engaged in Economic Darwinism. They have invested nothing in creating an environment that would reward Driver Loyalty.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

goneubering said:


> Lots of hate in this thread. It sounds like Uber has not been good for you but this talk about Uber going under is just wishful thinking.


Uber losing lawsuits and getting fined millions is... well inevitable...

Will uber lose every lawsuit? no...

Will they lose many of them they are guilty of?

Are they guilty of a lot ?


----------



## Michael1230nj (Jun 23, 2017)

Uber has not made a dime they have not shown they have a path to profitability. Time will tell but I am with those that think it's a Ponzi Scheme.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

Michael1230nj said:


> Uber has not made a dime they have not shown they have a path to profitability. Time will tell but I am with those that think it's a Ponzi Scheme.


It's not a ponzi scheme...

It's a Ponzi scheme crossed with a employment scam...


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

UBERPROcolorado said:


> There were over 200 posts threatening riders, over 130 posts related to destroying and/or throwing away items left in drivers vehicals and all most all of the posts violate Uber's Partner Agreement. And we looked at just a minute number of the total posts. We have thousands left to review.


- Who is we?
- Why are you "reviewing" posts?
- Why have you got thousands left to review?
- Where are you going to publish your reviews of Up.net posts, and why would anyone care?

Anyway, this site it not all about pax-bashing. For example, earlier today I posted an in depth guide on how to insult a bag, and the Uberdancer dude regularly fills the site with m̶i̶n̶d̶l̶e̶s̶s̶ ̶d̶r̶i̶v̶e̶l̶ uplifting quotes. There are many topics here other than pax-bashing.


----------



## William1964 (Jul 28, 2015)

Uber needs to stop spending so much money.

The same thing goes with Uber drivers.

I'm not the best at it nor am I a professional financial planner but by cutting back on renting movies going out to movies cutting back on food turning the lights off. Only putting $12 in my gas tank instead of 15.

Doing these little things made it possible to wear my daily deposit is greater than my daily expenses. Only buy $2.67 a day but it is on its way up. It would have been higher but I planned a vacation back in March I had to buy snowshoes a scarf and a telescope for spotting wolves.

You better off spending your time improving your own life. Let other people worry about their own unless they're especially close to you.

Good luck


----------



## lyftonlyfulltime (Nov 29, 2017)

UBERPROcolorado said:


> The problem here is that technology allows bad drivers to attack and vilify Uber and the rides that make our income, in cognito. That is coming to an end. Slowly names are being attached to these accounts, allowing Uber to see who is saying what. If the bad drivers are eliminated, the good drivers will have a better chance of success.
> 
> ANYONE that can ID an account to a name is encouraged to report the account, the true name of the account holder and a link to thier posts, to a green light location. Be sure the posts reported are either illegal and or a violation of our partner agreement.
> 
> ...


----------



## gizmotheboss (Jul 5, 2017)

The author of this post sounds like he’s working for the rideshare companies. Two reasons why people do rideshare, one he cannot afford a taxi cab or two he is too cheap to take a taxi cab and therefore most likely not going to tip. Why should I loss money so the ride share company’s can profit. Fortunately I have enough experience to know how to cut my losses that said I’m still not making a profit. This ridesharing business is a legal scam to drivers.


----------



## ChiDriver007 (Oct 24, 2017)

What is the usual rides-hare shill pay these days?

Apparently you do not have to be remotely believable to get paid. 
$6.75 or more should do it for me. 
No expenses added on top of my cell plan (which I have to have for U driving anyway)



UBERPROcolorado said:


> I see lots of posts in this forum suggesting drivers do this and that to get back at Uber and the riders, for what they feel are unfair practices and or treatment.
> 
> Has anyone thought about what might HELP Uber be more profitable, thus making more income for the drivers?
> 
> ...


----------



## Monkchoi (Feb 2, 2016)

Did a airport run from McKinney, Tx to dfw airport the other morning. The fare was $138.40 and I received $28. Rider complaining about the price. This is a prime example of Uber killing itself with the pricing for airport runs, not us drivers! I told my rider that I get a set amount for miles/time traveled. Take it up with Uber.


----------



## I_Like_Spam (May 10, 2015)

Monkchoi said:


> Did a airport run from McKinney, Tx to dfw airport the other morning. The fare was $138.40 and I received $28. Rider complaining about the price. This is a prime example of Uber killing itself with the pricing for airport runs, not us drivers! I told my rider that I get a set amount for miles/time traveled. Take it up with Uber.


Its still a 35 mile trip, how much would a cab have cost the rider?

More than a C Note, I bet, if he could get one. Uber has laid the cab business to waste in a lot of parts of the country.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

Monkchoi said:


> The fare was $138.40 and I received $28. Rider complaining about the price.
> This is a prime example of Uber killing itself with the pricing for airport runs, not us drivers! I told my rider that I get a set amount for miles/time traveled. Take it up with Uber.


That's terrible!!


----------



## Monkchoi (Feb 2, 2016)

I_Like_Spam said:


> Its still a 35 mile trip, how much would a cab have cost the rider?
> 
> More than a C Note, I bet, if he could get one. Uber has laid the cab business to waste in a lot of parts of the country.


Don't know why he's complaining in the first place. The military will pay for it. Correction, the taxpayer. CRAP !!!



goneubering said:


> That's terrible!!


I know, no money leftover for tip.



Mears Troll Number 4 said:


> This isn't strictly for increasing your income, it's for decreasing your expenses...
> 
> View attachment 180277


Cool tip, my vehicle inspection is coming up in a few weeks!


----------



## Getinmycar (Jul 13, 2017)

Uber is stepping up its game.... attacking drivers in new ways! Why not just raise rates instead of paying these Uber Trolls to spread your False propaganda?


----------



## sidemouse (Apr 2, 2017)

R James said:


> I suspect the drivers on this forum are a tiny percent of all drivers, and in general are probably those who like/need to vent, whine, complain, etc. Driving uber is what it is. It's a pretty tough gig if it is your main job and counting on it as a long term profession is nuts. It's better as a 2nd job or something to get you through school, etc.


Way I understand it, Uber is like a reverse mortgage for your car.
You'll get paid, but what you're doing is effectively driving your car into the dirt for it.
What you said about getting through school and such should work, but also if you're in a tight spot and need some cash fast, Uber is still way better than a loan shark in that sense. As well if you've been unemployed or for any other reason you need some "work history" Uber likely can do that for you.

----------------MULTI-REPLY POST-----------------------



fermatamew said:


> This is EXACTLY what I'm talking about. I'm not a moron and *I don't work for Uber,*


Didn't you just get done saying you're a new driver?



fermatamew said:


> Yes, I know we don't work for Uber in the technical sense


According to actual definition you do in fact work for Uber, they don't see it that way because it's convenient since they don't have to pay minimum wage in addition to social security and workmen's compensation, by them "considering" you a sub-contractor they get away much cheaper and that increases Uber's bottom line.



fermatamew said:


> but we ABSOLUTELY represent Uber to the general public, and we earn money because people choose to do business with Uber. Any actions we take reflect on Uber, and if you think it's more productive for you to trash Uber than work to represent them well, then you're the moron.


I do agree, the attitude here is terrible.
So go drive some more, come on back in 4-6 months and tell us how goes it.


----------



## UofMDriver (Dec 29, 2015)

UBERPROcolorado said:


> I see lots of posts in this forum suggesting drivers do this and that to get back at Uber and the riders, for what they feel are unfair practices and or treatment.
> 
> Has anyone thought about what might HELP Uber be more profitable, thus making more income for the drivers?
> 
> ...


Thi


UBERPROcolorado said:


> I see lots of posts in this forum suggesting drivers do this and that to get back at Uber and the riders, for what they feel are unfair practices and or treatment.
> 
> Has anyone thought about what might HELP Uber be more profitable, thus making more income for the drivers?
> 
> ...


This about me making money, remember Uber and Lyft wants to get rid of drivers.


----------



## Michael1230nj (Jun 23, 2017)

This site is a place to Rant and Vent. Why would a Passenger think this is Reflective of all Drivers? I personally think Uber is an Evil Parasitic Enterprise but that's just me.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

Michael1230nj said:


> This site is a place to Rant and Vent. Why would a Passenger think this is Reflective of all Drivers? I personally think Uber is an Evil Parasitic Enterprise but that's just me.


And learn.


----------



## sidemouse (Apr 2, 2017)

Mears Troll Number 4 said:


> It's not a ponzi scheme...
> 
> It's a Ponzi scheme crossed with a employment scam...


Not even, Uber is simply a bad investment but so long Uber has willing investors they will continue to blow money.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

UBERPROcolorado said:


> The problem here is that technology allows bad drivers to attack and vilify Uber and the rides that make our income, in cognito. That is coming to an end. Slowly names are being attached to these accounts, allowing Uber to see who is saying what. If the bad drivers are eliminated, the good drivers will have a better chance of success.
> 
> ANYONE that can ID an account to a name is encouraged to report the account, the true name of the account holder and a link to thier posts, to a green light location. Be sure the posts reported are either illegal and or a violation of our partner agreement.
> 
> ...


Which Uber office do you work at?


----------



## twnFM (Oct 26, 2017)

Mista T said:


> I have given thousands of rides, all on X. My Uber rating has been 4.9+ for months. Quality service is normal for me, been in the service industry for 28 years.
> 
> Last night I gave 26 Uber rides. I got zero cash tips and one in app tip. Unfortunately I have discovered that this is par for the course. (By comparison, I also did 11 Lyft rides and got 5 tips)
> 
> ...


Have had pax tell me Uber advertised "no need for tipping" Only after Lyft came out with in app tipping did Uber follow suit. However the new rider app has to be downloaded to use in app Iber tipping.


----------



## melusine3 (Jun 20, 2016)

MercDuke said:


> Alright, back on the SUBJECT OF INCREASING INCOME, HOW ABOUT WAYS TO REDUCE COSTS?
> I put my car in park a lot, try not to stand on my brakes, as hot brakes warp your rotors. Of course I only do this when I come to a stop at a fresh red light.


My latest idea is to drive with less gas in my tank, so I put in ten bucks at a time, plus it gives me an excuse to use the bathroom at the gas station. I also use Valero gas, I get a good 5-6 gallons more per gal over Costco.



Mears Troll Number 4 said:


> He might be real....
> 
> Denver is one of the better paying markets...


As is Boston. So... legit, so they can't really have empathy for those of us making far less than them.


----------



## UberxGTA (Dec 1, 2015)

goneubering said:


> Apple??
> 
> https://www.autocar.co.uk/car-news/...r-project-killed-lack-direction-say-employees
> 
> Apple driverless car project killed by lack of direction, say employees


They are still in the game as Cook says.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

UBERPROcolorado said:


> I have driven for a year and have over 4000 trips.
> 
> As for your opinions, they are interesting but not relevant. The only thing that is relevant at this point relates to the posts in this forum. Specifically those posts that defame or threaten riders. These posts are hurtng the good drivers and Uber. Please do not think for a moment that your ID in this forum is anonymous. I hope the crap stops before anymore drivers get outed.
> 
> Drive Safe


So which is it?! Are you a real driver or an Uber employee or just another poser?


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

I've read some pretty scary stuff on here, much of it hyperbole, but still.

That said, how cheap is passenger that they *know* how sketchy it _could_ be to take an Uber/Lyft (after telling you so), but still take one because, _the cab cost was just way way to expensive_? That passenger saved what? $20, $50? They see their safety as only worth that little?

Nah, they just want their cheap rides...

And, trust that some Cab drivers are just as bad with what they say to each other about driving and passengers. Only difference is they don't post it online.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

UBERPROcolorado said:


> And we looked at just a minute number of the total posts. We have thousands left to review.
> 
> Between the time that I posted my rant and now, additional information has come to light and others have become involved. It is clear that there is no reason to address the issue further in this forum, as it has just gone to far.
> 
> Drive Safe.


Indeed. Who is this "we"?? You and the other fakes who try to cause trouble?!


----------



## rex jones (Jun 6, 2017)

Aerodrifting said:


> What you are saying and actually doing is contradicting yourself.
> 
> You want drivers to increase Uber's income. How do you think we are going to achieve that? The answer is obvious, We have to do exactly what Uber wants us to do. Accept all the pings Uber give us, Including all those long pick ups in the hood or suburb etc, Take all the pool ride, Chase the surge to kill the surge, Then take all the base fare pings and minimum fare trips where Uber takes over 50% of the cut.
> 
> ...


Well his signature says something to the effect of "
A good businessman will profit no matter the situation. Just think & act out side the box" so yeah the person is a troll, and a hypocrite.


----------



## Michael1230nj (Jun 23, 2017)

This thread has Created some reaction and has produced some interesting responses. I think the Original post that Drivers are acting in a way that Hurts the Company and therefore Hurts themselves would be Clearly Obvious if we ignored the History of how we arrived at this point. Uber arrived on the scene a few years ago and offered Drivers a high mileage rate as well as very easy access to the Industry Bonus and virtually no startup money Once Drivers flocked to the Company Tradional Taxi services lost Buisness as well as Drivers. Once Uber started to increase Ridership they began lowering the Rates placing more pressure on trafional Livery services. Having eliminated a fair amount of Competition they turned their attention too Lowering Cost and began to increase Driver percentage from 20% to 25% Drivers were in the Crosshairs Upfront Pricing and New Contract eliminating Drivers participating in Fare structure at all was the final fatal blow. So to suggest that the Drivers are acting like Spoiled Children is Absurd the Drivers are the Victums here and Time will tell where this whole sorry mess ends.


----------



## Jurisinceptor (Dec 27, 2016)

UBERPROcolorado said:


> I see lots of posts in this forum suggesting drivers do this and that to get back at Uber and the riders, for what they feel are unfair practices and or treatment.
> 
> Has anyone thought about what might HELP Uber be more profitable, thus making more income for the drivers?
> 
> ...


Wow I completely agree. It's our brand. Also I want to add: you represent all of us as drivers. All drivers should dress professionally and keep their cars clean. I've seen so many unprofessional and creepy looking drivers in filthy cars and even several with body damage. This affects the test of us. If you can't profesdionally do this work and represent well then pleases leave.


----------



## Leo1983 (Jul 3, 2017)

UBERPROcolorado said:


> I see lots of posts in this forum suggesting drivers do this and that to get back at Uber and the riders, for what they feel are unfair practices and or treatment.
> 
> Has anyone thought about what might HELP Uber be more profitable, thus making more income for the drivers?
> 
> ...


As a passenger I've taken few uber rides and most Lyft rides. Here in Los Angeles I can say the Uber drivers are far more experienced than Lyft drivers. But Uber drivers tend to hate life. In any case most of the drivers I've had I wouldn't trust to deliver pizza let alone take my children places. 
I agree with your statement but at the core it would not work because the rideshare industry is corrupt by nature. It's basically a giant ponzie scheme. 
Good drivers like yourself are exploited and underpaid. 
You'd do better as a private driver.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

UberLaLa said:


> I've read some pretty scary stuff on here, much of it hyperbole, but still.
> 
> That said, how cheap is passenger that they *know* how sketchy it _could_ be to take an Uber/Lyft (after telling you so), but still take one because, _the cab cost was just way way to expensive_? That passenger saved what? $20, $50? They see their safety as only worth that little?
> 
> ...


There's good drivers and bad drivers...

Most of ubers drivers are probobly... MOSTLY...honest.

The rest... well i know that they were never interviewed and it was a very sketchy background process.

Taxis on the other hand?

There's TONS of sketchy taxis, taxi companies, and taxi drivers out there.

What is needed is... REGULATION, an overseeing body that's independent and can oversee this stuff. Someone whom customers can file a complaint with.

But uber doesn't want them around... Leaving uber free to be dirtier and sketchier than the worst of the cab companies. If a cabbie decided to jack up rates by 400% just because it was Last Call at the local bars... the people would be filing complaints with whomever was regulating taxis.

So what is NEEDED, is a company that's doing proper checks on drivers, is regulated (price included) by an overseeing authority (that actually has teeth).

There's people in Orlandoish that I'm VERY afraid of crossing.

WDW corporation
Greater Orlando Airport Authority
Osceola County Code enforcement
Orlando vehicle for Hire unit.

And yes... that's the order that i'm afraid of crossing them. All those people can in all likelihood get my contract as a cab driver terminated if they so wished (all of them but disney can just black list me). BY LAW! none of them have ANY control over uber at this point, none at all...

Maybe the cab company i work for has proper oversight.. maybe that's why we run a pretty clean ship. I'm not saying an occasional customer doesn't get ripped off. But.... the company will issue refunds or give free rides to people if there's a problem.

Uber on the other hand... they are being run by a team of Microsoft CSR rejects and a fairly sophisticated autoreply program (best guess tbo)


----------



## Michael1230nj (Jun 23, 2017)

Mears Troll Number 4 said:


> There's good drivers and bad drivers...
> 
> Most of ubers drivers are probobly... MOSTLY...honest.
> 
> ...


Regulatory Agencys wind up as Jobs Programs taxing Drivers with Fees and Fines What we need is a Real Competitor commited to High Quslity Service and fair Pricing


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

Michael1230nj said:


> Regulatory Agencys wind up as Jobs Programs taxing Drivers with Fees and Fines What we need is a Real Competitor commited to High Quslity Service and fair Pricing


in Orlandoish..

Annual fees for a taxi driver are a whole $45 per driver, and about $750 per car to get permits for 3 counties, the airport, and everything squared away. (that's $2.00 per day!)

When i was Indy i was paying about $300 per year for 2 counties and no airport stickers.

Working... i average about $10 in tolls per day I work. What's the real cash cow? Toll roads or permits?

I've never once gotten a fine (that I didn't deserve)...
One time I was for picking up in Orlando without an Orlando permit. I was SOOO guilty of that... they had me dead to rights and I knew better ROFLs..

But because everything else was squared away it was a mere $150.

The ways certain cities handle it are pretty sketchy. A reasonable annual fee and it's nothing too onerous, and protects everyone.

Things that the City of Orlando sets..

1. Taxi rates
2. Taxi rental rates (What i pay the company to rent a taxi)
3. How many taxis get permits
4. Who can be a driver
5. Inspection and Sealing of the meters (so the rates can't be changed)
6. Mandating that credit cards be accepted as a method of payment

Almost all of these are... issues that uber driver's complain about. Rates are too low, the company is taking too much money, there is too many ants.. The uber GPS is showing my trip was by helicopter or something...

Many of their regulations are there for a reason... That gets forgotten.


----------



## Michael1230nj (Jun 23, 2017)

Mears Troll Number 4 said:


> in Orlandoish..
> 
> Annual fees for a taxi driver are a whole $45 per driver, and about $750 per car to get permits for 3 counties, the airport, and everything squared away. (that's $2.00 per day!)
> 
> ...


Try coming up to NYC and dealing with taxi and limo commission. Good Luck


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

Michael1230nj said:


> Try coming up to NYC and dealing with taxi and limo commission. Good Luck


NYC (while not specifically mentioned) is in the category of "onerous requirements"

What they are doing with uber is probably how it should be done, but i'm not a fan of the Medallion system at all.


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

Mears Troll Number 4 said:


> in Orlandoish..
> 
> Annual fees for a taxi driver are a whole $45 per driver, and about $750 per car to get permits for 3 counties, the airport, and everything squared away. (that's $2.00 per day!)
> 
> ...


Uber/Lyft have the all too scary and unpredictable...

PASSENGER with their Report Button: _I Had a Problem with My Trip
_
Which, actually can get driver Investigated and/or Deactivated. Unfortunately, PASSENGER was never trained how to use it, and they abuse that privilege all too often.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

UberLaLa said:


> Uber/Lyft have the all too scary and unpredictable...
> 
> PASSENGER with their Report Button: _I Had a Problem with My Trip
> _
> Which, actually can get driver Investigated and/or Deactivated. Unfortunately, PASSENGER was never trained how to use it, and they abuse that privilege all too often.


People make the same kind of complaints at the cab company... I work at the call center as well as drive...

The difference is that... the complaints get processed and investigated.

Most of the time.. nothing is done. Because most of the complaints are pure BS.

Someone tried to pull a scam on us yesterday.

The customer claimed that the driver went somewhere else after dropping him off with the meter running after he swiped his card.

Really?

Cause the meter has to be turned off to run a credit card (probobly for this exact reason).

The sheer quantity of BS complaints that gets called in is astounding. And most are completely false. Bad route... doesn't look it it on our GPS tracking..

Bad route?

Looks to me like you went to one address, made the driver sit for 20 minutes... then he took you somewhere else. That's not a bad route... you $(*%&& scammer.

The difference is... uber has absolutly no idea just how many complaints get called in when you run a call service, and how much BS most of them are.


----------



## Darrell Green Fan (Feb 9, 2016)

I am not a driver but I do read the board. I support the opening poster completely. As I read the board I have no idea what you folks are doing. If you hate your job, hate Uber, hate it all then what are you doing driving for Uber? 

If you don't like being a Walmart greeter then don't be a Walmart greeter. I'm not saying you don't have the right to vent your frustrations or grievances. But I see a lot of posters who obviously hate their jobs so don't do it any longer. Constantly complaining on this board about how bad it is can only hurt business.


----------



## gizmotheboss (Jul 5, 2017)

My job is ok as long as I do it my way and not the rideshare companies way. Have you ever thought that people have no choice when it comes to paying the bills.


----------



## moJohoJo (Feb 19, 2017)

UBERPROcolorado said:


> I see lots of posts in this forum suggesting drivers do this and that to get back at Uber and the riders, for what they feel are unfair practices and or treatment.
> 
> Has anyone thought about what might HELP Uber be more profitable, thus making more income for the drivers?
> 
> ...





UBERPROcolorado said:


> I see lots of posts in this forum suggesting drivers do this and that to get back at Uber and the riders, for what they feel are unfair practices and or treatment.
> 
> Has anyone thought about what might HELP Uber be more profitable, thus making more income for the drivers?
> 
> ...


----------



## RickR (Jul 29, 2017)

UBERPROcolorado said:


> With a 32 billion war chest, Uber is going nowhere.
> 
> And this is the mentality that makes it harder on the true professionals to keep the market share. Uber's big mistake is hiring riders with your attitude. By the way.....your sentence should read
> 
> ...


----------



## Wardell Curry (Jul 9, 2016)

Uber can eat a dick. It is nothing personal toward the pax. I try to treat everyone the same. I don't judge anyone or try to make anyone feel uncomfortable. But I do control my ride. That means I decide when there is music if any and what the music is. I decide if you can use my charger. I decide whether or not you can eat in m y car( light snacks that won't make a mess are fine). And I decide when I have had enough bullshit and when the trip ends. You can tell that some pax just aren't used to drivers telling them no. They think they can control the ride because they can rate us poorly. **** THAT. I will take the rating and continue on. They'll get no sympathy from me.


----------



## UberPotomac (Oct 8, 2016)

UBERPROcolorado said:


> I see lots of posts in this forum suggesting drivers do this and that to get back at Uber and the riders, for what they feel are unfair practices and or treatment.
> 
> Has anyone thought about what might HELP Uber be more profitable, thus making more income for the drivers?
> 
> ...


"Hurt profits"

You are exactly missing the point. Which profits?

Most of us sign in to a 35 /hr with a 20/80 or 25/75 
share of the fare.
We invest on new or used cars, we learn the bussines, we left other ventures to see , over and over the rates decrease, the uncontrolled recruiting of new and inexperienced drivers and a terrible and unfair treatment from part of the Co , attending any of our grievances.

My friend, you barking at he wrong tree. If you are a real driver, someone that do this to put food on your table, which I doubt,I recommend you to cross the isle and join us.


----------



## snackjack (Dec 8, 2017)

I’ve only been driving for Ubereats for about 3 months and it totally works for me . I am always polite and friendly with a smile . Quite often tips will even show up on my account a few days later. I just can’t figure out why folks will order food at night but never turn on the lights !


----------



## GasHealthTimeCosts (Jul 24, 2017)

You are so sensitive and gullible. 

For every rider that reads these forums and might be surprised. There are even more riders who actually see what is truly experienced by drivers and probably treat drivers better.

Also, THIS RIDER IS COMPLAINING YET STILL USING UBER!  Your post is hypocritical and does not make sense. You should apply for a job at Uber corporate it sounds like.


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

Darrell Green Fan said:


> I am not a driver but I do read the board. I support the opening poster completely. As I read the board I have no idea what you folks are doing. If you hate your job, hate Uber, hate it all then what are you doing driving for Uber?
> 
> If you don't like being a Walmart greeter then don't be a Walmart greeter. I'm not saying you don't have the right to vent your frustrations or grievances. But I see a lot of posters who obviously hate their jobs so don't do it any longer. Constantly complaining on this board about how bad it is can only hurt business.


Only 3% of Uber drivers continue driving for a year or more. So the vast majority do quit, just as you suggest.

Any business with that kind of turnover rate is going to have a lot of negative frustrations vented about the business on the internet. And given the sheer amount of drivers Uber has online any given day of the week, I'm actually surprised there's not more negativity about Uber to be found on the internet.

That said, I still drive.... but I rarely drive UberX, and if my market had UberPool, I would never drive for that either. I have another primary source of income and only take UberSelect trips in my free time.

UberSelect is what Uber used to be before they drove UberX rates into the sewer, and invented the even cheaper UberPool. I get a lot of pax who use Select and say they will never take UberX again.

Uber could easily fix their problems by raising rates. There's a reason taxis didn't have rates as low as UberX and UberPool. It's unprofitable.

UberSelect is around the same price as a cab in most markets, and will get you a nicer car than a cab. That's what people loved about Uber when it began.

The only time I ever do UberX is when it surges, or I have the destination filter on to head home. The rate is too low, but it's better than heading home empty.


----------



## Part Time AZ (Aug 27, 2017)

Darrell Green Fan said:


> I am not a driver but I do read the board. I support the opening poster completely. As I read the board I have no idea what you folks are doing. If you hate your job, hate Uber, hate it all then what are you doing driving for Uber?
> 
> If you don't like being a Walmart greeter then don't be a Walmart greeter. I'm not saying you don't have the right to vent your frustrations or grievances. But I see a lot of posters who obviously hate their jobs so don't do it any longer. Constantly complaining on this board about how bad it is can only hurt business.



















Uber X/Base Lyft have created an environment of slave wages.

They Advertise $35/hour and don't show your true profit.

They don't tell you you will be lucky to have a paying customer 30 minutes for every 60 minutes while logged on.

They don't tell you that most of the rides are short and at slow speeds,thus minimal wage potential.

They don't tell you what your Schedule C profit form will look like.

This is what the Phoenix market looks like. Yes, you can legally deduct $.535/mile and actually have lower costs by running an old beater. But it won't raise your bottom line by much.

So you drive 40mph and work 2000 hours. Then you prepare your tax return and find out you cleared about $5100 on your return(($2.55x2000). Is that what you call successful, profitable, desirable? How about legal?

Maybe you should get on the bandwagon and fight for driver protections.

They are a contractor just like a temp agency....why can't these drivers have the same protection guidelines?

Most riders won't care....because they are getting a half price taxi ride....It's like Happy Hour at the bar. All day. Every day.


----------



## FMLUber (Nov 15, 2017)

UBERPROcolorado said:


> I see lots of posts in this forum suggesting drivers do this and that to get back at Uber and the riders, for what they feel are unfair practices and or treatment.
> 
> Has anyone thought about what might HELP Uber be more profitable, thus making more income for the drivers?
> 
> ...


I look at this site as kind of a break room for drivers. I'm not a psychiatrist but I think, that for most people, voicing a concern/complaint and being heard reduces stress levels. I do not condone cheating the system or PAXs but I understand needing a place to just let out frustrations. 99% of break rooms across this country probably have similar conversations. I have found this site incredibly informative, theraputic, and comedic. Thank you to all who post.


----------



## Darrell Green Fan (Feb 9, 2016)

Part Time AZ said:


> View attachment 183822
> View attachment 183824
> 
> 
> ...


You have done an excellent job of telling me why it sucks. But that was not my question. My question was why don't you just quit instead of continue to work and then complaining about it.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

UberPotomac said:


> If you are a real driver, someone that do this to put food on your table, which I doubt,I recommend you to cross the isle and join us.


He's just another one of our many creative fakes in my opinion.


----------



## Part Time AZ (Aug 27, 2017)

Darrell Green Fan said:


> You have done an excellent job of telling me why it sucks. But that was not my question. My question was why don't you just quit instead of continue to work and then complaining about it.


I don't. At $2.55/hour net profit, would you? Don't you think you should know these things to make an informed decision?


----------



## Part Time AZ (Aug 27, 2017)

Deceiving wages? Inticed many drivers to sign up...then they did their taxes and a case of reality settled in. Tax time is around the corner and more reality will come to light. Cult like atmosphere....no protection for the drivers that are taken advantage of.


----------



## UBERPROcolorado (Jul 16, 2017)

FMLUber said:


> I look at this site as kind of a break room for drivers. I'm not a psychiatrist but I think, that for most people, voicing a concern/complaint and being heard reduces stress levels. I do not condone cheating the system or PAXs but I understand needing a place to just let out frustrations. 99% of break rooms across this country probably have similar conversations. I have found this site incredibly informative, theraputic, and comedic. Thank you to all who post.


Your position about venting is right on the mark. Problem is that an increasing number of riders are reading this forum and reporting posts to Uber. Riders are also retaliating against innocent drivers, as a result of what they read in this forum. Some of the posts constitute criminal threats. Many post go beyond venting.

Uber has always monitored this forum, but recently are seeking the identity of those posting certain statements. Drivers are helping with this as well.

Venting is one thing, but has you have seen, many posts are well beyond professional venting.

Have a day and drive safe.


----------



## UBERPROcolorado (Jul 16, 2017)

Aerodrifting said:


> Looks like I found another account working for Uber, lol
> 
> Numbers do not lie, People have done study and drivers in most markets are making minimum wage. Those drivers are hard working ants, They are not those "conjure up ways to skirt the system", Their number does not match up with yours. I wonder who is lying about the number here?
> 
> ...


Yes, I am a driver.



Aerodrifting said:


> Looks like I found another account working for Uber, lol
> 
> Numbers do not lie, People have done study and drivers in most markets are making minimum wage. Those drivers are hard working ants, They are not those "conjure up ways to skirt the system", Their number does not match up with yours. I wonder who is lying about the number here?
> 
> ...


I am sorry that you are not able to make Uber work for you. But that does not mean that every driver has your same issues. You may want to consider another line of work.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

UBERPROcolorado said:


> Yes, I am a driver.
> 
> I am sorry that you are not able to make Uber work for you. But that does not mean that every driver has your same issues. You may want to consider another line of work.


If we were getting the same rates in orlando as you get in Colorado... most of us on the Orlando sub forum wouldn't be taxi drivers.. and no there isn't uber taxi here.

If we were still getting those rates i would probobly still be X/XL, but we don't... so i'm not.

Uber turned it's back on a lot of cities by cutting rates as low as they have.

For the record I can't make it work in Orlando, while it's busy, short term.

As an IC for a cab company i can make it work on a slow night.

Enjoy uber while your lucky enough to have good rates.

It used to be $1.32 a mile here in Orlando for X, now it's 53.c a mile


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

I just read a fantastic artile I highly recommend.

https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&sou...4wAA&usg=AOvVaw3aRxsC_1xWDTOlvBBgEzpc&ampcf=1

Forbes magazine, Dec 14th. About why Uber is not profitable. Touches in depth on the driver issues.

Worth looking up and taking 5 mins to read.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

UBERPROcolorado said:


> Yes, I am a driver.
> 
> I am sorry that you are not able to make Uber work for you. But that does not mean that every driver has your same issues. You may want to consider another line of work.


I highly doubt it. Why did you pretend to be helping Uber management read thousands of posts?


----------



## Aerodrifting (Aug 13, 2017)

Mista T said:


> I just read a fantastic artile I highly recommend.
> 
> https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&sou...4wAA&usg=AOvVaw3aRxsC_1xWDTOlvBBgEzpc&ampcf=1
> 
> ...


For those think the Forbe article is TLTR, Here is a sum up:

Despite all the fancy tech, Down to the core Uber is Taxi business. Just like the Taxi business before it (They used NY Taxi business as an example), It can only make very little profit in an unregulated market due to fierce competition, low entry bar and ever expanding market. After Uber failed to kill off Taxi companies and other rideshare services to achieve monopoly in the market, It will just be a race to the bottom for both Uber and its competitors.
Also the article mentioned there will be very little room for generosity on both Uber and driver's side: If Uber let drivers get a bigger cut, It will hurt Uber even more and those bigger red numbers will certainly piss off investors. On the other end, Drivers are already working below minimum wage and study shows only a 6% driver retention rate after one year (AKA Uber has to pay even more incentive to recruit new drivers).
Conclusion: Uber is ****ed either ways, When its investors finally see the light and run out of patience and confidence, We can see Uber gone in two years.

This article actually confirmed what I have learnt in the past few months, It's basically "free market" and capitalist hitting its limit.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

Aerodrifting said:


> For those think the Forbe article is TLTR, Here is a sum up:
> 
> Despite all the fancy tech, Down to the core Uber is Taxi business. Just like the Taxi business before it (They used NY Taxi business as an example), It can only make very little profit in an unregulated market due to fierce competition, low entry bar and ever expanding market. After Uber failed to kill off Taxi companies and other rideshare services to achieve monopoly in the market, It will just be a race to the bottom for both Uber and its competitors.
> Also the article mentioned there will be very little room for generosity on both Uber and driver's side: If Uber let drivers get a bigger cut, It will hurt Uber even more and those bigger red numbers will certainly piss off investors. On the other end, Drivers are already working below minimum wage and study shows only a 6% driver retention rate after one year (AKA Uber has to pay even more incentive to recruit new drivers).
> ...


I don't agree when you claim Uber will be gone in two years. Their huge US market share and name recognition have a large value.


----------



## Aerodrifting (Aug 13, 2017)

goneubering said:


> I don't agree when you claim Uber will be gone in two years. Their huge US market share and name recognition have a large value.


You did not read the complete sentence, The assumption is that at current rate Uber is burning cash, If investors finally realize their investment will never return a profit, Uber will be run out of cash in two years and what happens then?


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

Aerodrifting said:


> You did not read the complete sentence, The assumption is that at current rate Uber is burning cash, If investors finally realize their investment will never return a profit, Uber will be run out of cash in two years and what happens then?


Even if your assumption about cash flow is correct I don't see them gone in two years. There's way too much value to just pull the plug.


----------



## Wizar (Apr 12, 2016)

UBERPROcolorado said:


> You are correct. I am VILIFYING the drivers that post derogatory statements and threats that pertain to riders. It is unimaginable that a driver would attack the people that pay his/her bills. If anything, drivers should be thanking riders for using Uber.
> 
> You are correct. I am yelling very loudly. I am tired of listening to riders complain about the conduct of drivers, the postings made by drivers and the threats made by drivers. Absolutely ridiculous.
> 
> ...


Oh hhhhhhhhhhh ohhhhh 
somebody is trying to build a career over here guys 
I'm afraid to tell you that this is not the 1950 and 60 anymore 
There is no loyalty to employers anymore because they treat us like garbage so I hope you get the memo 
If you decide to be nice to your owners what gives, you won't be the first slave to do that


----------



## UBERPROcolorado (Jul 16, 2017)

Aerodrifting said:


> You did not read the complete sentence, The assumption is that at current rate Uber is burning cash, If investors finally realize their investment will never return a profit, Uber will be run out of cash in two years and what happens then?


I am guessing they will be bought.


----------

